
Uber's Tech Stack Evolution - rcshubhadeep
https://stackshare.io/stack-history-timeline-uber-tech-stack-evolution
======
conanbatt
It's impressive to see how a company that scales really fast has to be ahead
of the curve in how the infrastructure will behave months in advance.

There must be many shaky hands on pulling the trigger on a massive
architecture re-write on the assumption that half a year later the current
system could go bust.

------
eyepaqio
Interesting for a large and heavy company how fast they've adapted on some of
the tech decisions in some cases

------
melan13
It surprises me that PrestoDB only works out for Silicon companies (Facebook,
Netflix, DropBox and Uber)

